# Lipgloss lovers



## allthingsglam (Jul 8, 2014)

My first love is a great sexy lipgloss mainly I love a nude lip post your fave lipgloss swatch here


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 8, 2014)

heroine lipglass


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 8, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> heroine lipglass


Gorgeous !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It was made for you.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 8, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Gorgeous !  It was made for you.


Awwwwwww thanks so much Dominique


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 8, 2014)

*Chanel glossimer in Savage Grace*


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 8, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> *Chanel glossimer in Savage Grace*


stunningly beautiful dominique I need


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 8, 2014)

Thank you  and yes you need it, it wears long for a gloss and it is quite pigmented


----------



## cakewannaminaj (Jul 8, 2014)

Too Faced


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 8, 2014)

cakewannaminaj said:


> Too Faced


Wow that's a beautiful color I wantand need


----------



## Debbs (Jul 8, 2014)

Just saw this and began to search frantically for SG  Stopped myself mid frenzy (its in my bag cause I wore it today)  Mom even rocking SG as a part of her Mother's Day gifts   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Lipgloss love rules 24/7 Have a lot of loves but Heroine is in the top 5!!!


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 8, 2014)

Debbs said:


> Just saw this and began to search frantically for SG  Stopped myself mid frenzy (its in my bag cause I wore it today)  Mom even rocking SG as a part of her Mother's Day gifts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very beautifulcolor I need want  Ikr heroine lipglass is love I know u rock it like nobody business I know its fab on u Debb and chanel lipglosses are fab


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Jul 9, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> My first love is a great sexy lipgloss mainly I love a nude lip post your fave lipgloss swatch here


  nude was the first color of lipgloss i fell in love wit also, still my fave!!!!


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 9, 2014)

Kristin Bacon said:


> nude was the first color of lipgloss i fell in love wit also, still my fave!!!!


Yay a nude lover that's all I used to buy nothing like a great nude lip


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Jul 9, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> Yay a nude lover that's all I used to buy nothing like a great nude lip


i have been using the Chanel 297 glossimer i got from u non stop. Sweet Beige, it will have to get replaced immediately upon finishing it!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




its pure heaven. I need to steal my sis camera and take some pics for this!!!


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 9, 2014)

Kristin Bacon said:


> i have been using the Chanel 297 glossimer i got from u non stop. Sweet Beige, it will have to get replaced immediately upon finishing it!!!!!  its pure heaven. I need to steal my sis camera and take some pics for this!!!


i bet it looks amazing on u sweet beige is loveits a stunning color pics pics yay


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 9, 2014)

cakewannaminaj said:


> Too Faced


  A lovely colour


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 16, 2014)

mac patentpink I consider this one a gloss I love the way it feels on my lips plus it reminds me of snob and I love snob and I'm loving pp as well


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 16, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> mac patentpink I consider this one a gloss I love the way it feels on my lips plus it reminds me of snob and I love snob and I'm loving pp as well


It's a lovely colour and I love the finish too  I haven't tried those either, well enabling, enabling there is nothing else to do lol !


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 16, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> It's a lovely colour and I love the finish too  I haven't tried those either, well enabling, enabling there is nothing else to do lol !


Awwwww thanks dominique


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 17, 2014)

mac star quality cremesheen love this one but on a sad note I was going to wear mac peachstock lipglass today and mines has gone bad its been a couple months since I used it now I'm on the hunt for a aa package peachstock lipglass


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Jul 17, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> mac star quality cremesheen love this one but on a sad note I was going to wear mac peachstock lipglass today and mines has gone bad its been a couple months since I used it now I'm on the hunt for a aa package peachstock lipglass


  oh no!! mine never go bad, i have bought bad ones from the CB tho!!! My moms lipglosses always go bad. I love star quality on u!


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 17, 2014)

Kristin Bacon said:


> oh no!! mine never go bad, i have bought bad ones from the CB tho!!! My moms lipglosses always go bad. I love star quality on u!


Thanksmines usually don't go bad because I use them mostly  up but I was wearing lust lipglass more then peachstock and ps went bad I just put it in my b2m pile I really want to find a aa peachstock if not i will just order a regular one


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jul 24, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> My first love is a great sexy lipgloss mainly I love a nude lip post your fave lipgloss swatch here


  Great idea for a thread! It seems like a lot of women don't like lip gloss but I do.  I'll have to start taking some photos!


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 24, 2014)

burghchick said:


> Great idea for a thread! It seems like a lot of women don't like lip gloss but I do.  I'll have to start taking some photos!


Yay welcome to the lipgloss thread and u are right lots of woman don't  like gloss I love it I was a gloss addict first before lipsticks I can't wait to see your beautiful glosses I know u have some gems


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 31, 2014)

me wearing loreal orange tempo liquid lipstick/lipgloss it feels like a gloss on the lips I'm loving thesehehe excuse my no makeup face lol


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 31, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> me wearing loreal orange tempo liquid lipstick/lipgloss it feels like a gloss on the lips I'm loving thesehehe excuse my no makeup face lol


 Beautiful


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 31, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Beautiful


Awwww thanks melrose


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 1, 2014)

cakewannaminaj said:


> Too Faced


  Beautiful


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 29, 2014)

maybelline mirrored plum no liner


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 4, 2014)

maybelline chocolate lust


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 4, 2014)

Mac's Reckless Desire. Love it. I will post a lip swatch tomorrow.


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 6, 2014)

mac de nude love it no liner my new fave nude gloss


----------



## shelbyx33 (Sep 10, 2014)

Very pretty color! Pink/coral looks gorgeous on you.


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 10, 2014)

shelbyx33 said:


> Very pretty color! Pink/coral looks gorgeous on you.


Awwwww thanks hon


----------



## shelbyx33 (Oct 6, 2014)

Looks good!


----------



## shelbyx33 (Oct 6, 2014)

My favorite lipgloss is pink Manish ahhh beautiful


----------



## Glamstylz (Oct 7, 2014)

cakewannaminaj said:


> Too Faced


 I need that gloss in my life..love it!


----------



## allthingsglam (May 5, 2015)

tom ford sugar pink lipgloss


----------



## El116 (May 10, 2015)

[h=1]I love Shu uemura's laque supreme CR01.[/h]  [h=1]It's the most beautiful coral pink I've ever seen!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


[/h]


----------

